# True Altum Angel [wild type] Pterophyllum altum



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

I have been trying to find some True Altum Angel's / Pterophyllum Altum Wild Type & having no luck. I am working with a local aquarium shop, However they will only place an order if enough people place pre-orders. Does anyone have any idea of a breeder I can contact that sells OR ships True Altum Angel's [wild type]. I need about 4-5 fish to complete my Wild Altum Tank: 


I am located In Westchester County 
About 45 min. from Brewster
About 45 min from South Salem.
About 35 min. from Straford CT
About 45 min. From Malverne LI
About 50 min. From NYC

Thank You


----------



## HalGood (May 31, 2009)

I would be interested in purchasing 2 to 6 depending on cost, size and condition. I am experienced at successfully keeping wild atums. Had to give up last group several yeats ago due to moving.


----------



## JIM (May 27, 2009)

*Have you guys tried AquaBid??*


----------



## Rareaquatics (May 29, 2009)

I have also been searching for these in the UK no luck so far


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

My Local shop told me that they should get some in over the next several weeks. I have decided to pre-order 4-5 Medium Size Altum Angels. The last one I purchased from them coast $60 bucks, however that was 8 months ago. The last time they had them in the were charging $110.00 each. Price all depends on availability. 

Any Ideas on how I should introduce them to my tank. All comments or sugestions are welcome.


----------

